# Cursing in front of guests.



## Sweet Pea (Jan 30, 2019)

One of my tms was in a particularly bad mood. (Childish bad mood) He was cursing out on the floor in front of guests. A mother and two small children walked by and he didn’t even try to lower his voice. I was mortified of course. I told him that if he was caught it would be immediate termination and to calm down. 
Talking w a TL later I asked if cursing in front of guests is actually an immediate term and he said no. 😮 He said it’s 2019 and cursing isn’t looked down upon like it use to be. 
What?!?! Have I missed something? If I were ETL or STL there would be zero tolerance for cursing out on the floor. 
Thoughts??


----------



## NKG (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> One of my tms was in a particularly bad mood. (Childish bad mood) He was cursing out on the floor in front of guests. A mother and two small children walked by and he didn’t even try to lower his voice. I was mortified of course. I told him that if he was caught it would be immediate termination and to calm down.
> Talking w a TL later I asked if cursing in front of guests is actually an immediate term and he said no. 😮 He said it’s 2019 and cursing isn’t looked down upon like it use to be.
> What?!?! Have I missed something? If I were ETL or STL there would be zero tolerance for cursing out on the floor.
> Thoughts??



Our cart attendant called a guest a bitch and it was over looked by our  drinking the koolaid ETL.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 30, 2019)

Fire the fool.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 30, 2019)

I think the ETL/TL is correct. TM’s should definitely be punished if they’re caught swearing infront of guests, but an immediate term sounds way too extreme. It’s super easy for something to slip out of your mouth. The most I could see is a CCA.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 30, 2019)

Look we all feel like swearing at times, but I remind myself that there may be young children around. I don’t think they should be fired over it, but should be given a coaching. If he does it again after being warned, take appropriate action (I don’t know exactly what that would be, but again firing is extreme. Maybe give fewer hours?)


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 30, 2019)

Instant term, no of course not.
A consistent pattern after having been warned, yeah, that'll get you fired.
Especially if there are customer complaints.
It also depends if you swore at someone or not.

Look I have a foul mouth but I have to be real careful who I use it around especially at work.
Keeping a level of professionalism is important and if I want to piss someone off, I want to do it on purpose not by accident.
I also noticed how the more depressed I got the worse my language so that was something I needed to keep a close eye on.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 30, 2019)

I would think you'd want to watch yourself in public, whether you're in danger of being written up or not. But that's just me. Personally, if a TM is going loose in the backroom, I'll make sure the doors are closed and no guests hear.

I'm a bit more careful when ETLs are around, but not so much TLs.


----------



## Amity (Jan 31, 2019)

I rarely curse in general, but when I do it’s because my Zebra:
- Kicks me out of an app for no reason
- Switches to the browser saying that I’ve been signed out every 2 minutes
- Switches item mid back stock. Ie: I scan a GRCY item and it switches back to some COSM item after I scan a BR location.
- Scans, beeps, nothing
- Move app constantly freezing


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 31, 2019)

I've accidentally cursed out on the floor under my breath on accident, just an instinctive reaction to me dropping a container of sour cream and it spilling everywhere. It wasn't loud, barely a whisper, but enough for my co-worker right next to me to hear and say "oh my god don't say that out here." and I mean he was RIGHT next to me stocking sour cream with me.

Y'know, shit happens. Something like this where you're in a bad mood, cursing in public, while on the clock, is just a sign that they don't give a fuck. Now, there's not giving a fuck, and "not giving a fuck" if you know what I mean.
He's the latter. I have a feeling if a bad mood at a public job puts him in that position, he's gonna get fired for performance within the next half year. Dude just gives up when he gets in a bad mood, there's bound to be other performance issues.

Of course, I don't know you, the TM you're talking about, the context, but I know based on what I've read. Swearing is a bit more accepted, I was raised and taught the Christian way was to not swear at all, other-wise I'm gonna get my butt kicked. I'm a fricken sailor now. It's the way I portray myself, especially in a relaxed setting when I am away from guests. I don't curse excessively, but the occasional use of "shit" "fuck me" and "son of a bitch" in the backrooms is just a given. Swearing is really considered more of an informality now, rather than a sin that will send a precocious child into ruin should he ever hear a curse word.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 31, 2019)

it's not an instant term but you can get put on a conduct CCA for it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 31, 2019)

Never around guests, particularly children.
Although we did have a storm that knocked out the store's power, including our Starbucks.
When the lights went out there was a hush across the store, except for a voice behind the bar saying "Well, shit."


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 31, 2019)

Indirect cursing - warning

Directly cursing at a guest - Writeup or term


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 31, 2019)

Immediate termination?  Aren't you being super prissy?  Let me guess, someone saying "fudge" or "dang" is too much for your tender ears.

Should someone swear at work?  No.  Should they get a punishment that is far more severe than things like damaging property?  No.  Pretty much anything except stealing gets you a "fix your behavior, stupid" punishment, not an immediate termination.

Pull the stick out of your ass.  There's things far worse that doesn't result in firing.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 31, 2019)

I agree it’s not good to swear where little kids might hear, but that being said, I’ve heard some very choice words come out of the mouths of guests’ little darlings, and they weren’t very big kids, either. 🙄😂


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 31, 2019)

I've let a curse word or two slip inadvertently under my breath, but never directly at a guest.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 31, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> "Well, shit."


Shit isn't a curse word anymore. Did you not see that South Park episode 10, 15 years ago?


----------



## Switch23 (Feb 1, 2019)

Imagine wanting to immediately fire someone for swearing


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 1, 2019)

A seasonal: Goddamn did you see that phat ass on her? She can sit on my face any time if you know what I mean
Karen: REEEEEEEE!! (To me) SIR! Please tell your coworkers to keep their language G-rated, there are young children in here!! (putting her hands over her kid’s ears)
Another seasonal: OH FUCK wrong spot, where the fuck does this go?!?!
Karen: (to them) EXCUSE ME!!! LANGUAGE!! INAPPROPRIATE!! 
Seasonal #2: Oh my apologies ma’am!! Darn it!!
Karen: Thank you (sneers and walks away)

^That was Q4 ‘17. Still surprised to this day that she didn’t hunt down a lead and narc on us.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Feb 1, 2019)

I wouldn’t consider indirect cursing as immediate termination because a slip of tongue does happen with shitty circumstances. Sometimes it just be like that

With that said though, I’m uncomfortable cursing while I’m on the floor or with people who feel uncomfortable hearing that. I try replacing curse words with nonsensical words or phrases (prior to Target years back I volunteered at a Child Development Institute so that stuck with me)

The current ones I use on more occasion nowadays are “Well it’s time for me to retire and expire” and “Holy Cannoli, Hot Dog”

Yeah call me a lame ass I understand lmao


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 1, 2019)

I have been know to use the science fiction television words frell, frack, and smeg at work.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 1, 2019)

Heck is being memed into a swear word so that works too


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2019)

prettydeadboy said:


> I wouldn’t consider indirect cursing as immediate termination because a slip of tongue does happen with shitty circumstances. Sometimes it just be like that
> 
> With that said though, I’m uncomfortable cursing while I’m on the floor or with people who feel uncomfortable hearing that. I try replacing curse words with nonsensical words or phrases (prior to Target years back I volunteered at a Child Development Institute so that stuck with me)
> 
> ...


Nope.  Swearing is uncalled for and I'm tired of being the only one who complains and gets crap about it. It's against policy.  Full stop.

You want to swear in your own life outside these red walls have fun.  But I do not come to edith to be called a wretched bitch because I asked you to turn off the suggestive music doing the f-bomb. Not that hr ever does anything about it,  nor do hotline calls help.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 1, 2019)

signingminion said:


> Nope.  Swearing is uncalled for and I'm tired of being the only one who complains and gets crap about it. It's against policy.  Full stop.
> 
> You want to swear in your own life outside these red walls have fun.  But I do not come to edith to be called a wretched bitch because I asked you to turn off the suggestive music doing the f-bomb. Not that hr ever does anything about it,  nor do hotline calls help.


First, "crap" in that context is a swear word.  It refers to human excrement.

Second, I seriously doubt that someone calls you a bitch to your face on a regular basis and no one does anything.  More likely someone lets loose with one or two choice words when they bang their knuckles or lose track of time and there's a lot of exaggeration as to the words and circumstances.  After all, bitch to your face on a regular basis is hostile work environment and if the hotline somehow failed in remedying that you'd have an employment lawyer and wouldn't need to work after the settlement.

Like I told the OP, pull the stick out of your ass.  A fairly quiet "oh shit!" is not the same as causing a hostile work environment.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m a fan of “what the foop!” From unbreakble kimmy schmidt


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 1, 2019)

I curse a bunch at work (just how i talk) but never around guests. I have this one coworker who does all the time like right in front of people and it makes me extremely uncomfortable lol he’ll be like “god I’m so fucking stressed out” to me while he’s in the middle of helping someone and I just kind of awkwardly chuckle and cringe


----------



## Kartman (Feb 1, 2019)

Unless your grandma was a ho, I wouldn't say anything to anyone I wouldn't say to her. Pretty simple concept, actually.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 1, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> I have been know to use the science fiction television words frell, frack, and smeg at work.


I use Frack as well as "Spoot" and "Fragglemonkeys" and "Boo"


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 1, 2019)

I did it today. Was doing OPUs because the scheduled person called out. Two orders in a row I had to dig through repack boxes that had just come off the truck this morning and hadn't been pushed yet. The first was infant hardlines. Ugh. The second was freaking softlines. Yikes. Ok, so we found the items. Yay. Goals weren't met, but whatever. I grab the next order. I'm picking a bunch of groceries. Fine. Fine. Hmm..I have to run to the backroom to pull something. Found the item in a casepack. Scan the box: Hey, it's the right thing. Open the box. Wait this doesn't look right. Groan. Run to the salesfloor to thankfully find the item I need. ePick has me move onto HBA. Looks like I need to find some nail polish. Shelf empty. Open MyWork. IT CAME ON THE TRUCK THIS MORNING AND I HAVE TO GO BACK AND LOOK THROUGH BEAUTY REPACKS FOR IT???!?!?!? Yeah, I did mutter "fucking hell" without a care in the world that there were guests in the aisle. Fuck them if they were offended.

Not sorry. If Spot doesn't want me to do it, how about don't let people order things that were just delivered on the truck for pickup until the store has had time to push them to the floor. Just a suggestion.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 1, 2019)

I like to say “fuckin ‘ell cunt” with an Australian accent but only in the backroom


----------



## Kartman (Feb 1, 2019)

Only a moron can't control a potty mouth, and that's coming from an old fleet sailor.


----------



## essie (Feb 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’m a fan of “what the foop!” From unbreakble kimmy schmidt


Or "what the fork?!" from The Good Place


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 1, 2019)

essie said:


> Or "what the fork?!" from The Good Place


“Ugh that last guest was a real bench.”


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 1, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Only a moron can't control a potty mouth, and that's coming from an old fleet sailor.


Yes.  Cursing is a habit, and you can make "work talk" habit separate from "play time talk" habit.  Same as making "TBR appropriate" habit vs. "the FB page that my older relatives see appropriate" habit.

(Though I will admit to one failing, where I lost track of time and let an important deadline pass, and when I realized an "oh shit!" slipped out....right in front of an ETL that was walking by.)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 1, 2019)

I was trying to get to the bailer , but the backroom was/is shit. I started kicking shit out of my way yelling “fucking mother fuckers”. Heard a chuckle, turned around ,ETL-LOG was standing there watching me struggle.

Never on the floor though.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 1, 2019)

*when an annoying entitled guest leaves* me: did you hear what that stupid ass bitch was saying


----------



## Kartman (Feb 1, 2019)

No.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2019)

Awkward situation today. Someone said over the walkie “who does Helen have covering my break?”. But some people heard “who the hell is covering my break?”. That led my team lead to say “watch what we say on the walkies please”.

Yeah I know “hell” is tame when it comes to curse words, but I thought it was funny lol


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Feb 5, 2019)

Cursing is unacceptable. We are here for the guest. Times may be a changing but cursing should never be okay. In OPs circumstance, I would put the TM on a CCA immediately. Accidental slip on the salesfloor? Warning, but you can bet your ass I’m documenting that convo, just for the record. In the backroom? Off stage? Depends who is around, not every TM is okay with it. Even some of my TL peers don’t curse, so I don’t curse around them. Simple. Respect others. My team is expected to act and sound professional and courteous at all times. We are at work in a guest facing building for fuck’s sake. Can’t control yourself for no more than 8 hours? You have other issues and I sure as shit don’t want you on my team.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Feb 5, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Unless your grandma was a ho, I wouldn't say anything to anyone I wouldn't say to her. Pretty simple concept, actually.


Nothing to add on to this... just though it was worth being posted TWICE.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Feb 5, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Only a moron can't control a potty mouth, and that's coming from an old fleet sailor.


Coming with the heat again! @Kartman gets it.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> First, "crap" in that context is a swear word.  It refers to human excrement.
> 
> Second, I seriously doubt that someone calls you a bitch to your face on a regular basis and no one does anything.  More likely someone lets loose with one or two choice words when they bang their knuckles or lose track of time and there's a lot of exaggeration as to the words and circumstances.  After all, bitch to your face on a regular basis is hostile work environment and if the hotline somehow failed in remedying that you'd have an employment lawyer and wouldn't need to work after the settlement.
> 
> Like I told the OP, pull the stick out of your ass.  A fairly quiet "oh shit!" is not the same as causing a hostile work environment.


Cameras don't record audio and me against them isn't getting me anywhere.  You kind of have to be able to prove it instead of having somebody know better than to do it in front of others or only others who would side with them.  Why the fuck would I lie about being called names?  Or about the time I turned off "fuck the police" the extended track and almost got corrective for touching someone's phone?  The hotline doesn't fix things,  it tells spot what behavior to cover up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2019)

So the entire store is trying to harass you.  There's never anyone walking by the break room, within earshot but not quite within sight, that will tell the truth of what they heard.  There's not a single person on leadership that will take the extra step to see what's going on and instead all of leadership is siding against you.  Actions against you are so extreme it's justification for touching someone else's personal property, and again leadership is all one unified force in ensuring that you cannot stop others using their personal property in a manner to directly harass you.  You are being personally targeted and no one in the entire store will say "I heard [person] saying [bleep] to Signingminion as I was passing by", they will all gather 'round the other person.

Store wide conspiracies to enable one person to harass another person are very, very rare.  Sounds more like you had a stick up your ass about what someone said in the break room one day and are getting teased a little about your reaction along with a pretty big dose of paranoia mixed in.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 5, 2019)

ASANTS, but senior leadership at my store do not stand up against each other to protect mere TMs/ TLs. Back in the day, yes, that would happen, but now it’s every one for themselves in the executive suite and to Hell with everyone else.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2019)

But one TM against another?  Why would leadership be so super protective of the harasser?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But one TM against another?  Why would leadership be so super protective of the harasser?


 Just speaking generally that in my store senior leadership is too busy looking out for themselves to stand up for anyone and risk breaking ranks with their peers. The only way they would stick up for anybody would be if favoritism or nepotism were involved, and then that person would be untouchable. The reverse is also true, that if one senior leader has it in for someone, the rest will fall in line behind their peer. Sad but true.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Feb 5, 2019)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Cursing is unacceptable. We are here for the guest. Times may be a changing but cursing should never be okay. In OPs circumstance, I would put the TM on a CCA immediately. Accidental slip on the salesfloor? Warning, but you can bet your ass I’m documenting that convo, just for the record. In the backroom? Off stage? Depends who is around, not every TM is okay with it. Even some of my TL peers don’t curse, so I don’t curse around them. Simple. Respect others. My team is expected to act and sound professional and courteous at all times. We are at work in a guest facing building for fuck’s sake. Can’t control yourself for no more than 8 hours? You have other issues and I sure as shit don’t want you on my team.


This. I am not someone who curses a lot. And if I ever do it’s pretty tame. I would say 8/10 of my tms including Tls and even my ETL curse in their everyday language. Most of those use the “F” word like are trying to see how many they can fit into one sentence. It’s this type of talk that I find offensive. Every now and then I’m cool w it. But using F every time your mouth opens it’s absolutely unprofessional and extremely tacky. 
I also have to say that if I were a guest shopping w my children and an employee used that language around them...there would be problems for sure.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 5, 2019)

Vulgar people have a brain deficit.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 6, 2019)

Just leaving this here.

Swearing Is Actually a Sign of More Intelligence - Not Less - Say Scientists - https://www.sciencealert.com/swearing-is-a-sign-of-more-intelligence-not-less-say-scientists


----------



## Kartman (Feb 6, 2019)

That could very well be true but it doesn't give you permission.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 6, 2019)

I hope we get that beach towel in again this year that says Life’s a Beach on it


----------



## SitSpotSit (Feb 6, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Just leaving this here.
> 
> Swearing Is Actually a Sign of More Intelligence - Not Less - Say Scientists - https://www.sciencealert.com/swearing-is-a-sign-of-more-intelligence-not-less-say-scientists



So if someone is intelligent enough to swear then they have the capacity to know when it is and isn't appropriate. 

I don't mind people swearing around me and do myself when a situation calls for it.  To me they are just words, but our culture has determined some words are "bad" so I try to respect that concept.  One place I think it is important to control it is in the workplace.  We are representing our company when we are on the clock and if they say don't do it, we shouldn't do it.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Feb 6, 2019)

We had a hardlines TM curse out guests while off the clock one day. He had a hoodie on, but you could still see his red and khaki and he had literally just clocked out, so he was coming out of TSC... it was clear he worked there. A bunch of guests took issue with it as I remember the one lady had young kids with her. 

I think someone tried to ask him a question and he responded with, “get the f*ck out of my face” or something similar and just kept walking. He had some kind of talking to, I believe and I think he was written up. He was not fired though... he worked here for a few more months.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 6, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> I hope we get that beach towel in again this year that says Life’s a Beach on it


Life, a lot of guests and more than a few ETLs/STLs...🤣


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 9, 2019)

Me: walks out of the TSC, sees STL nearby
STL: hey busyzoningtoys, come here! Can you talk to (TM), I just had a guest complaint that he was swearing by the checklanes. 

(We are walking and talking and are now near the busy checklanes)

STL: he’s gotta fucking watch his mouth, he can’t be saying stupid shit like that! I’m gonna rip him a new one. 
Me: I’ll take care of it. I’ll tell him to knock it the fuck off, that he can’t be pulling that kind of shit. 
STL: thanks busyzoningtoys! Remind him there’s a time and a place for that shit, just tell him to watch his goddamn mouth. Your call if you document it or not. 
Me: I’m gonna scare him shitless and make him think it’s gonna be a CCA before telling him it’s just a warning and to watch it. 
STL: nice! Fucking with him like that should get the point across!


----------



## WalksforMiles (Feb 9, 2019)

Sisyphus said:


> Now-a -days my store would only do something is they got a complaint. And then they would just be going through the motions. Sad to say respect and good manners are becoming a thing of the past...



Yeah, my store too...


----------



## Shani (Feb 10, 2019)

At my store, nobody cares about it as long as it's kept in the backroom, not excessive, and not directed at someone else.
One of our beauty TMs has sworn in front of guests and gotten away with it. Yet one time when I said the word jerk in front of a guest (was saying to a guest sorry, that item you found in the clearance section isn't actually on clearance because some jerk threw it there) and she complained about me saying that.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 10, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> One of my tms was in a particularly bad mood. (Childish bad mood) He was cursing out on the floor in front of guests. A mother and two small children walked by and he didn’t even try to lower his voice. I was mortified of course. I told him that if he was caught it would be immediate termination and to calm down.
> Talking w a TL later I asked if cursing in front of guests is actually an immediate term and he said no. 😮 He said it’s 2019 and cursing isn’t looked down upon like it use to be.
> What?!?! Have I missed something? If I were ETL or STL there would be zero tolerance for cursing out on the floor.
> Thoughts??


Times have changed. There used to be zero tolerance for phones or chewing gum also. Lmao


----------



## Kartman (Feb 10, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> There used to be zero tolerance for phones or chewing gum


There still would be if I was the Big Bossman. FUCK that SHIT!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 10, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Times have changed. There used to be zero tolerance for phones or chewing gum also. Lmao


Gum there should be. It’s rude to talk to a guest or anyone other than friends/family with gum in your mouth. 

As for phones obviously if it’s taking you away from a guest or your work than no. But I don’t have a problem if you’re in the back or out of guest view and you want to reply to a quick text.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 10, 2019)

fuck your feelings if i'm off stage i'll say whatever the fuck i want


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Gum there should be. It’s rude to talk to a guest or anyone other than friends/family with gum in your mouth.
> 
> As for phones obviously if it’s taking you away from a guest or your work than no. But I don’t have a problem if you’re in the back or out of guest view and you want to reply to a quick text.


I’m sure any PMT will agree gum should still be forbidden because of how much of it ends up on the floor and on fixtures equipment and everything else.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Gum there should be. It’s rude to talk to a guest or anyone other than friends/family with gum in your mouth.
> 
> As for phones obviously if it’s taking you away from a guest or your work than no. But I don’t have a problem if you’re in the back or out of guest view and you want to reply to a quick text.


There's a couple of TMs that I like working with because they are hard workers and get stuff done and I've seen both pull Zs with one hand and phones in the other, phones put away when they get to their destination.


----------



## Pale (Feb 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Gum there should be. It’s rude to talk to a guest or anyone other than friends/family with gum in your mouth.


You'll be to blame when guests start complaining about TM's with nasty-ass breath.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 10, 2019)

Pale said:


> You'll be to blame when guests start complaining about TM's with nasty-ass breath.


If only there was like some sort of paste you could brush on your teeth, maybe like twice a day that helped with that


----------



## Pale (Feb 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If only there was like some sort of paste you could brush on your teeth, maybe like twice a day that helped with that


Are you gonna provide the cleansing paste and bristle stick for the TM's after they eat a hotdog or fish? 🤔


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Times have changed. There used to be zero tolerance for phones or chewing gum also. Lmao



I use my phone for the Target app since the Zebra sucks. I use the Zebra for locating. But if a guest has a question about ad, Cartwheel, or Target.com, it's easier to use the app on my phone. 

How about smart watches? A lot of people (including myself) have them. If you get rid of phones, you'll have to get rid of the smart watch, too, right? (Hopefully not, it's nice to have an accurate tracker. 16,000 steps yesterday!)


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pale said:


> You'll be to blame when guests start complaining about TM's with nasty-ass breath.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 10, 2019)

Gum, no? You'll rarely catch me at work without a Jolly Rancher in my mouth though. Keeps the mouth from drying out.


----------



## Shani (Feb 10, 2019)

I might not mind gum being allowed so much if the TMs who chewed it didn't make themselves look like cows chewing cud while doing so. Mouths open, making those snapping noises with it... so gross. Chew with your mouth closed. One of our softlines TMs makes that popping noise with every single chew and it's so annoying.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 10, 2019)

Neck-snapping time.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 10, 2019)

Yikes my entire team is full of foul mouth folks 

We do know better not to say around people or at people


----------



## redcardroy (Jun 18, 2019)

Hell I curse at work all the time. No one cares. Some people need to be talked to that way anyway.


----------



## FriedTL (Jun 19, 2019)

My faves are the words that sound like curse words but are actual things like "shipt people"


----------



## Target_serf (Jun 20, 2019)

I do not generally curse at work, though I have invoked the Law of Three on more than one occasion. (those who keep the Old Ways know what I mean)


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 21, 2019)

Frequent and regular use of expletives at work becomes a bad habit which has four big risks for your career and your personal life:  first, some co-workers will see you as creating a hostile work environment; second, over time your supervisors and managers will gradually get annoyed at your poor choice of words; third, when you are ready to pursue a better job with another employer, you will sound incredibly stupid slipping into expletives during a job interview or (if hired) during those critical first days on a new job; fourth,  people you will meet who could become close friends will get tired of making excuses for your chronic bad language when you're with other friends, with family, or out on a date or at a social event. Most of us struggle to avoid cussing at times. I'm not exempt from this problem. I am speaking the truth that making a habit of regularly cussing in the presence of other people will cost you money in your career and cost you dearly in your personal relationships. You choose.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 21, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> My faves are the words that sound like curse words but are actual things like "shipt people"


Me: Hey GSTL, can you help me out with a Shipt audit? My Zebra froze.
GSTL: *brief silence*
Me: and before you freak out, I said Ship-t order.
GSTL: *laughing hysterically *


----------



## subotai54 (Jun 21, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Just leaving this here.
> 
> Swearing Is Actually a Sign of More Intelligence - Not Less - Say Scientists - https://www.sciencealert.com/swearing-is-a-sign-of-more-intelligence-not-less-say-scientists



The only link between swearing and intelligence in this article is that people who have the ability to recall the most english words in a set time also have the ability to recall the most english swear words in a set time. It doesn't say anything about them actually using the swear words in their day to day life.


----------



## Ducky2020 (Jun 23, 2019)

If the guest curse in my face i do it back regardless. if there going to disrespect me ill do it right back


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 23, 2019)

Cursing out on the floor is a big no-no at my store, and I can't remember the last time I heard a TM using inappropriate language on the floor.  imho, it's not appropriate anywhere in a work environment.  Some would say that we're all adults and we've heard that language before.  But I say we're all adults and can choose to use inoffensive language that isn't ugly and crass while in the work place.  It's not that hard to control what comes out of my mouth.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 24, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Cursing out on the floor is a big no-no at my store, and I can't remember the last time I heard a TM using inappropriate language on the floor.  imho, it's not appropriate anywhere in a work environment.  Some would say that we're all adults and we've heard that language before.  But I say we're all adults and can choose to use inoffensive language that isn't ugly and crass while in the work place.  It's not that hard to control what comes out of my mouth.


As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, slips happen occasionally,  but never in front of guests. I try very hard to keep it clean though, given that there are numerous amounts of children going through SCO throughout the day and even one slip, especially on a quieter day can be bad news. Thankfully, it's not happened to me personally, but I've heard other TMs do it.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2020)

Last night, there were only two cashiers scheduled at one point and there was a long line, leading to some grumblings from guests waiting in line as to why there weren't more lanes open. However, the GSTL was talking to one of the cashiers with her light off, I wasn't even sure if it was work-related.  
The closing team member overseeing the front said "I don't know what the f that was about" referencing the conversation between the GSTL and cashier since the GSTL was taking the cashier away from her duties to take guests. He said it in front of guests that were at self-checkout so some of them heard his language. 
This is the same GSTL that has been at the store for 15+ years and I think she came from the pricing and presentation team. A lot of other team members have expressed frustration at her tendency to disappear from the front-end for long periods of time and avoid her responsibilities so I can understand his anger and frustration at her.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 26, 2020)

Keep the sailors language out of the store at all times.  Not cool.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2020)

I can't help but empathize with him though in that most front-end team members are sick of this GSTL and a lot have already quit because they don't want to put up with her anymore. It's not an excuse but this wouldn't have happened if they had scheduled more cashiers on a Saturday night.


----------



## NKG (Jan 26, 2020)

Why do we keep  resuscitating these old ass threads


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 26, 2020)

NKG said:


> Why do we keep  resuscitating these old ass threads


Better than starting new ones I guess


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 27, 2020)

NKG said:


> Why do we keep  resuscitating these old ass threads


People complain and say to use the search function to new folks that start a thread similar to an older one.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2020)

NKG said:


> Why do we keep  resuscitating these old ass threads


Because cursing is effin fun?


----------

